# Nostalgia thread



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you remember the first colour copier you ever saw?

I do. It was scandlous. It cost a fortune. I was pretty far removed from the department that acquired it, but we were allowed in to have a peek at it in operation. it was huge. It you wanted something copied in colour, you needed upper management approval.

The RCMP came over and tested how well it could copy money. 

Why did this cross my mind today? I just copied a $50 bill onto some card stock to make an envelope to hold my grandson's birthday gift. 

My copier - it's a 3-in-1 - cost about $50.

How times have changed.

Does anyone else use a modern gadget that causes a flashback to the first time you used such a thing?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not so modern anymore but I used my first fax machine in 1970. We used to move ad and edit layouts to the printing plant in London, ON., some 80 miles away.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Using FCP X now, and remembering the 2" tape machines we had in RTA at Ryerson, that required their own, large, super-cooled rooms.

But, but, I'm not _that_ old! The big machines were being phased out when I started at Rye High. REALLY!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I recall the TI calculators well.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

Had to dig up an old fax machine and remember how to use it ...


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I remember buying that TI calculater. Took it to work and all the guys had pencils and paper out to check its accuracy. At around the same time, we got the first copier in headquarters bldg. and when you wanted a copy made, you first had to make out a requisition to authorize it. Changed days.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Was that the one that had reverse Polish notation?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Was that the one that had reverse Polish notation?


No. You are probably thinking of HP. They were big on that. 
I also had a calc that converted dec. to hex to octal.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Remember the 'brick'? Need I add anything?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I often convert LPs to CD And a short while ago I bought SoundSaver from BIAS. It has an option to convert 78 rpm. to 33 or 45. Most turntables don't have that speed now so I asked a friend if they had any old 78 rpm records as I wanted to try this out. Guess who was handed a stack of them. I took one up to show my grandson and his gf. They were totally blown away at the size and weight. Then I told them you could get a whole song on each side. Wow!! By the way, the option works great.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Using my iPod on the commuter train the other day I wondered about the total amount of time I've spent using earphones over the years - it all started with one of these, a rocket ship crystal radio I received as a birthday present from my dad in the early '60s. Gawd I loved that thing.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

gwillikers said:


>


That reminds me of white margerine. It used to be packaged similar to butter but there was a little packet of coloring included. It took ages to work that stuff until the color was evenly distributed. It was such a chore and I wonder now why we bothered with t since te taste remained the ame no matter what color it was.

Later margerine came in a plastic bag and the coloring agent was in a little bubble. Break te bubble and knead the color into the margerine. Much less mess.

For many years, margerine was banned in Canada, but there was a factory in Newfoundland (which was not yet part of canada) that made it and sold it on the black market to Canadians.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

I remember my 300 baud phone coupler modem with my commodore 64 and the one other person I knew with a C64 and a modem ... Things have changed a bit since then


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Using my iPod on the commuter train the other day I wondered about the total amount of time I've spent using earphones over the years - it all started with one of these, a rocket ship crystal radio I received as a birthday present from my dad in the early '60s. Gawd I loved that thing.


Yeah I live in headphones and I loved my Rocket Radio as well....hooked the antenna to the poles of the tent and listened to the world - am radio would would skip at night - Moscow even.....thanks for the memory on that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Count me in as another who lie in bed wide awake at nights in southern Saskatchewan in the 1950s with my Rocket crystal radio learning about the big world that lie out there.

I graduated to one of these with real headphones a couple of Christmas mornings later:


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah I live in headphones and I loved my Rocket Radio as well....hooked the antenna to the poles of the tent and listened to the world - am radio would would skip at night - Moscow even.....thanks for the memory on that.


I also built a crystal radio and listened to whatever I could tune in. A little later, I found a US Navy shortwave receiver (from the 1950's) at a jumble sale, and hooked it up to antennas I strung out my window and about 80' up a pine tree. I could pick up *all sorts* of interesting stuff with that... unfortunately, it was mostly in languages I didn't understand.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Aurora said:


> No. You are probably thinking of HP. They were big on that.


Ah, I believe you're correct.

It HAS been a long time, after all...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I had the crystal radio that looked like SINC's, but in blue plastic. I was real nut for trying to pull in long distance TV signals. From London, ON I pulled in Miami, Houston, Casper, Wyoming, Thunder Bay and Halifax. Channel 2 was the best traveler, with diminishing returns up the dial--the ones above were all channels 2 or 3. One night a station from Scranton, PA came in so strong it bumped the local UHF affiliate off the dial. I once even ran a UHF loop into the air on a kite tied up with antenna cable to see what I could pull in.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bryanc said:


> I also built a crystal radio and listened to whatever I could tune in. A little later, I found a US Navy shortwave receiver (from the 1950's) at a jumble sale, and hooked it up to antennas I strung out my window and about 80' up a pine tree. I could pick up *all sorts* of interesting stuff with that... unfortunately, it was mostly in languages I didn't understand.


I ran a bare 100 foot copper wire (NW to SE) from the loft of our barn to the eave above my bedroom window, then down and in through one of the three "vent holes" in the bottom of the storm window and wrapped it around the steel leg of the bunk beds. I then clipped the antenna wire on the crystal radio to the steel bed frame of my upper bunk and got hundreds of stations at night during the winter months.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

When I was a kid, my uncles (who were all still teenagers and living at home) had a gramophone - one of those turntables with a horn that you had to wind up, and it played 16 and 33 rpm records that were so heavy etc. and the records slowed down when the tension was lost.

I remember using Logarithm tables because my parents could not afford to buy me a calculator.

Sinc, re. colour copiers, I remember when they were first introduced in India, you needed to get permission from the government to buy one since they were worried you could copy money, so I can well see what Winwintoo meant.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The first FAX machine I encountered for regular use was circa 1986 at one of my first jobs. They had a special room where it sat under guard and with a dedicated fax operator. I occasionally had to break in to send emergency faxes after hours.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Nostalgia nothing. I still send things by fax regularly. 

Same with desk calculators, including the one that uses a paper tape.

Heck, I've even used carbon paper recently. (Not just the paper infused with the stuff... actual carbon paper.) 

And I've used liquid paper, though the liquid paper tape is way, way better.

I miss typewriters though. I liked the clackety-clackety sound.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

One of my actual early memories as a child was hearing the Russ Hodges announcement that "The Giants win the pennant ...... the Giants win the pennant ........ the Giants win the pennant ....." played from a small brown Philco radio that was on the window sill of a first floor apartment where my parents and a group of other parents, and all the kids, were listening to the game. That was Oct.3rd, 1951. I can still close my eyes and hear this great announcement ....... and see the brown radio.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I miss typewriters though. I liked the clackety-clackety sound. " As do I, Sonal. I still have my old Royal typewriter with which I typed out my doctoral dissertation way back in 1977.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

There were no (hand-held) calculators allowed when I did my Bachelors (late-50's - early-60's) ... remember these things?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

johnp said:


> There were no (hand-held) calculators allowed when I did my Bachelors (late-50's - early-60's) ... remember these things?


Yeah I hated them... we had to learn how to use them in my grade 11 physics class, just for the exercise of it was we were allowed to use calculators for exams and homework.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

gwillikers said:


>


Reminds me of those lethargically narrated Kraft commercials I saw as kid watching The Carol Burnet Show with my parents.


I remember a kid in high school (1985?) who bragged about his Dad's Casio Scientific Calculator Watch. He wore it to school on occasion and told everybody it cost about _$300_. I just saw him as the school's biggest nerd. :lmao: Still, for the same money, that calculator watch then versus the iPod Touch now? The mind boggles... What will the kids have 25 years from now on their wrist/in their pocket?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I received a set for Christmas or a birthday one time... it was too old for me, it took too much patience of which I had little at the time. I much preferred Leggo.... fast to bulid things and fast to take apart.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kids would be bored to death with this today but we had fun with them.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Kids would be bored to death with this today but we had fun with them.


It's all in the wrist action, screature.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

screature said:


> Kids would be bored to death with this today but we had fun with them.


Those were awesome! (Cept I don't think the word "awesome" was in such widespread use then)


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

-


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Then there's...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






And...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Both were inedible.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Lots of memories here*

We had a "portable" radio we took to the cottage. We threw an antenna up into a spruce tree. It was powered by a car battery.

Later we had smaller transistor radios. I was up near Timmins then. On a winter night we would get a good skip. I could never get Toronto, but I listened to WOWO For Wayne Indiana, WLS Chicago, WABC and WBC, one in New York and one in Boston. The local station played mostly C&W, so it was a real eye opener.

I remember the original photocopiers with the rolls of shiny paper. You could get pretty zonked out if you stayed close to the copies for any length of time.

I also miss the typewriter. When I was first in real estate, when doing things for relocation companies, I had to punch through five carbons on all of their documents. The office I was in had an old Underwood, vintage 1920's, with glass keys and about 8 or 9 point font.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I was such a watch kid. I had so many of those calculator watches! My nostalgia isn't as old as some, but the C64 and impossible mission were awesome as was the good old 80's which will always be great to me. I also loved 630 Ched in Edmonton and the oilers winning the cup in 84. My first Mac (a plus in 1997) I will always remember the most though even though it was 13 years old when I bought it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

You could taste Superstuff when you blew a bubble in it. 

Later generations enjoyed that awful milk/Jello combination dubbed "Moo."

"Spoon your Moo, spoon your Moo...."


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Speaking of copiers, does anyone remember those gel slab copiers that the teachers used in school?

They would write or draw on paper using a blue pencil. Then they laid the sheet face down on the gel surface to transfer the writing to the gel. Next, they would lay one clean sheet at a time and the paper would pick up the writing.

I know the thing had a name but I can't thin of it.

Surprisingly, some industrious crafters have reinvented the process using Jello in some cases.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This one, winwin:

Hectograph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I remember that it took around 20 to 30 minutes to take a photocopy. I had to take the paper to a shop, they would go behind closed doors, go to a huge machine, and I remember it involved exposing some aluminium plate, dry that plate, put it in a tub full of some Black particles and shake it around, and then do some black-magic to get out a photocopy. I am sorry I cannot be more specific, I was around 16 and not interested in all this then.

Cheers


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Lichen Software said:


> We had a "portable" radio we took to the cottage. We threw an antenna up into a spruce tree. It was powered by a car battery.
> 
> Later we had smaller transistor radios. I was up near Timmins then. On a winter night we would get a good skip. I could never get Toronto, but I listened to WOWO For Wayne Indiana, WLS Chicago, WABC and WBC, one in New York and one in Boston. The local station played mostly C&W, so it was a real eye opener.
> 
> ...


I musta lived a different life, yet so similar. My mother had an FM radio she used in her kitchen (That was in 1960s Germany). I had an AM portable , a little box, I used as a teenager when I drive the recovery car for the Glider Club in Victoria BC., and we listened to CFUN 1420. ((Vancouverites will know this station - the station has changed since, eh?) I bought and used a manual typewriter (brand name escapes) from the typewriter store near where the roundabout used to be - current Douglas and Hillside intersection - to type my BA thesis in the late 60s (yeah, let us say it was the 1860s) , which was published and astonishingly reprinted! Yowza.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Macfury said:


> This one, winwin:
> 
> Hectograph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Yes! Thank you. I've been trying to find info or the name of the thing since I first learned of the jello printers.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Dr T said:


> My mother had an FM radio she used in her kitchen (That was in 1960s Germany).


Wow, I did not know FM existed in the 60s! In India we got FM only sometime after the year 2000! I mean, I did listen to FM in 1995 in the US, but it came to India only after 2000. So, I am quite amazed to know that FM existed in the wild in the 60s.

Cheers


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

screature said:


> Kids would be bored to death with this today but we had fun with them.


On the contrary, they're just called 'beyblades' now and have a cartoon show and online game as part of their marketing.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, bryanc. I was going to mention Beyblades, but I couldn't remember what they were called.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We used to play Sorry for hours in the 50s and 60s. Still own a board today and will begin teaching the grandchildren in a few years.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Have you got Trouble?
Wait, don't run!
This kind of Trouble is lots of fun!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Pop-a-Matic, pop the dice.
Pop a six and you move twice.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We spent many an hour with this hockey game as kids:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Race your men around the track
And try to send the others back


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

That popper dome in Trouble was the coolest (when you were a kid) and the most annoying (when you were an adult). Loud little sucker, but at least you don't lose the die that way 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






For the school copying I remember the Mimeograph ... those fumes could get you pretty whacked out when running it in a small room!

Mimeograph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

mguertin said:


> For the school copying I remember the Mimeograph ... those fumes could get you pretty whacked out when running it in a small room!
> 
> Mimeograph - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That sounds more like spirit printers. What I remember about Mimeographs or more specifically the Gestetner was the inevitable ink over almost every thing. 

Also required very competent typists. Mistakes in the master could be corrected but corrected parts of the stencil were prone to having letters such as b or p fill in entirely after the first few prints.

Still they produced some decent looking club newsletters way back in the day.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Have you got Trouble?
> Wait, don't run!
> This kind of Trouble is lots of fun!


Our bubble got so marked up from the inside that you could barely make out what the number on the dice was...


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Have you got Trouble?
> Wait, don't run!
> This kind of Trouble is lots of fun!


Got it. Kids were playing with it on the weekend. Some of the men are missing already, but we still got the dice.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

As kids, we found the game _Gusher_ at a garage sale, and we loved it. I don't know how many times we played by the rules, but I never tired of shaking the board and then trying the figure out the shapes of the inside pieces by "drilling."






​


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> You can't assume, nor tell other ehMac members, that if they think marijuana shouldn't be criminalized by society, that they must support the use of marijuana.
> 
> You need to man up and apologize to Jason H for the comment, _*"Perhaps because you support the use of an illegal drug"*_. If you insist on being stubborn and pig-headed about it, you can take some time away from ehMac instead.
> 
> Your choice, either way, this thread will be cleaned up in the morning and put back on track.


I neither assumed, nor insinuated at any time that Jason H was an illegal drug 'user'. I stated then and state again, that anyone who supports the legalization of dope, by default supports other's freedom to use dope. It's that simple. There is no disputing that fact.

If Jason H took that as personal and was offended by my observation, I apologize.

That noted, I stand by the obvious coreelation between support for legalization and condoning of marijuana use as going hand in hand.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, and my high school still used a Gestetner machine (at least that's what the teachers called the beast they had to crank by hand). Saw a lot of purple ink.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thread cleaned up and back to our regularly scheduled Nostalgia. 

This made me laugh:










Had completely forgot about that until I seen the photo. It's amazing what the brain stores in its memory banks. 

I had a very nostalgic weekend. It was 20 years ago almost to the day that I met my wife at university. I was back there this weekend and had a tour of the place and was there for the opening of a new sports facility. Very interesting crop of emotions seeing where I met my wife, where my dorm was etc... Found out my name is on the sports "Wall of fame".

I'm afraid I watched too much TV as a little kid (My parents worked long hours in their restaurant, and lots of the shows remind me of being a little kid. I always get an old school nostalgic feeling when I hear this song:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Crown me, EhMax--I appeared on Definition.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Crown me, EhMax--I appeared on Definition.


Hah. Cool! 
But be careful what you ask for...this thread just got calmed down.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Crown me, EhMax--I appeared on Definition.


That's amazing!  You're a celebrity in my book now.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I won a sweater shaver, a deep fat fryer, some bone china and a bun warmer/electric bacon griddle. Also $200 in cash. The joke was that you didn't know the prizes in advance. They just left blank spots in the audio where you pretended to hear what was being offered. All of the prizes were from a big warehouse where they received returned, opened merchandise--no joking. The prizes had labels on them describing why they were returned.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Three layers:

1. Mousse
2. Goo
3. Jelly


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

In like vein to Macfury being on Definition I was on Reach For The Top for two years. We were in grade 10 and 11 playing against kids from Ontario in grade 12 and 13. We got creamed the first year but reached our flight final in the second... we were pretty proud to beat those older Ontario kids.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> In like vein to Macfury being on Definition I was on Reach For The Top for two years. We were in grade 10 and 11 playing against kids from Ontario in grade 12 and 13. We got creamed the first year but reached our flight final in the second... we were pretty proud to beat those older Ontario kids.


Hey, screature--I'm an RFTT alumni as well!

Alex Trebec used to host the show in Toronto.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well. I was on Popcorn Playhouse in 1964. 







I vaguely recall telling Klondike Eric, who interviewed most of the kids, that I "got a _poisonous_ cactus" from my Mom as a Birthday present (not really, but I must have thought it sounded more impressive) ...all the while my Mom was watching on a monitor in the Green Room. 
Thanks Mom!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

screature said:


> In like vein to Macfury being on Definition I was on Reach For The Top for two years.


RFTT 1978 - got bounced in the first round


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

My sister was on 'Romper Room', and my brother was on 'Kids Bid' which was a promotion by Old Dutch Chips where you used box tops for points. 

I think the closest I ever got to 'being on TV' was having my name read out by Benny the Bear on the Buckshot show on my birthday.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MLeh said:


> My sister was on 'Romper Room', and my brother was on 'Kids Bid' which was a promotion by Old Dutch Chips where you used box tops for points.
> 
> I think the closest I ever got to 'being on TV' was having my name read out by Benny the Bear on the Buckshot show on my birthday.


Tell me about the Buckshot show, MLeh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Closest I got to anything was to go see the Galloping Gourmet live and I ended up getting called up and got to sample the food! I'm not sure if I made the cut and was actually shown on TV or not though because I think at the time it was a real live to TV show. I also saw a couple of episodes of Bizarre taped.

Now I have the Definition them song stuck in my head. I remember someone did a remix/rap version of it at one point too .... "my definition ... my definition is this ... my definition ... my definition is this ..."

You probably also remember The Uncle Bobby Show too then


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Tell me about the Buckshot show, MLeh.


What is there to tell? Ron Barge (aka Buckshot). Puppets were Benny the Bear, Clyde the Owl and Heathcliff the Dragon. (There was a contest to name Heathcliff). Theme music was Beethoven (Turkish March), albeit slightly 'boingified'. The birthday song in the background was the Beatles while Benny the Bear read out your name from the big birthday book. Came on a lunch time on CFCN in Calgary. I think later it was on weekends, but not sure.

It was on for YEARS, but probably only kids in Calgary will remember it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The Doug said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely entertaining. Mystery, suspense, danger, well developed characters.

I especially like the one with the cigarette in the side of his mouth.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Do you remember these?Osborne 1 computer

Maybe someone would jack an image here, I can't on my iPad.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This was my first computer in '83










Atari 8-bit family

A whopping 512 KB of RAM.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

Gorf rocked!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Closest I got to anything was to go see the Galloping Gourmet live and I ended up getting called up and got to sample the food! I'm not sure if I made the cut and was actually shown on TV or not though because I think at the time it was a real live to TV show. I also saw a couple of episodes of Bizarre taped.
> 
> Now I have the Definition them song stuck in my head. I remember someone did a remix/rap version of it at one point too .... "my definition ... my definition is this ... my definition ... my definition is this ..."
> 
> You probably also remember The Uncle Bobby Show too then


_Galloping Gourme_t was to tape, but most of the food sampling segments were run over the credits, so it depends on whether you sampled earlier or later. Did he give you a "short slurp"?

The _Definition_ remix was by Dream Warriors.

I remember Uncle Bobby well. He worked as a Toronto school bus driver when he wasn't hosting the show. I once worked a convention where I got to assist Uncle Bobby's resident magician, Ron something-or-other. Still have nightmares about Bimbo the Birthday Clown.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

winwintoo said:


> Do you remember these?Osborne 1 computer
> 
> Maybe someone would jack an image here, I can't on my iPad.


I used its rival, the Kaypro II!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

winwintoo said:


> Do you remember these?Osborne 1 computer
> 
> Maybe someone would jack an image here, I can't on my iPad.


Here you go Margaret:


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm listening to Steve Jobs biography. The ultimate nostalgia fest.

In 1985, I started work as a programmer at the local telco. There was a pocket of troops who drank the Apple koolaid and tried to put a Mac on every desk. There was bloodshed and finally the anti-Apple crowd won out but not before I had been bitten by the bug.

Even though Macs were generally verboten a few of us managed to hang on to projects that let us keep a Mac.

I remember an Apple sales rep from California came to demo a Newton. I often wonder if that was Guy himself?

Before the bloodshed, I was working on a bleeding edge project that involved Macs talking to Oracle. A former Apple engineer was hired as a consultant to do the heavy lifting. 

Those were the days.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Anyone else remember that pinnacle of entertainment, Canada's finest television show _ever_, *The Trouble With Tracy*?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To be honest, I don't recall Tracey at all, but many consider this to be Canada's finest including the introduction of Anne Murray to the nation.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

The Doug said:


> Anyone else remember that pinnacle of entertainment, Canada's finest television show _ever_, *The Trouble With Tracy*?


Unfortunately I do remember that one.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

The thing I remember about Don Messer was the knock-knock joke.

Knock knock
Who's there?
Don.
Don who?

Don Messer's Jubilee! (and they'd mess up your hair)


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Macfury said:


> _Galloping Gourme_t was to tape, but most of the food sampling segments were run over the credits, so it depends on whether you sampled earlier or later. Did he give you a "short slurp"?
> 
> The _Definition_ remix was by Dream Warriors.
> 
> I remember Uncle Bobby well. He worked as a Toronto school bus driver when he wasn't hosting the show. I once worked a convention where I got to assist Uncle Bobby's resident magician, Ron something-or-other. Still have nightmares about Bimbo the Birthday Clown.


Looking back at it the whole Uncle Bobby thing is a little creepy in today's standards. Bimbo was scary! 

I was too young for a short slurp, but he had several of them from what I remember  I tasted later on so probably didn't make it in before the credits finished. I remember that he had some singer that could break glass with his voice on during that show or something ... I think ... was a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember some cool music stuff, think it came out of CHCH in hamilton, was late sunday nights -- Peter Appleyard Presents. Tons of great musical guests, different sit-in band members all the time, etc. Of course they also did the Pig and Whistle show (which was terrible).

I've since done sound for Peter Appleyard live a few times ... what a great player, he can really make those vibes, well ... vibe! Great drummer too, often times he does a drum solo near the end of the show.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Speaking of those old CBC shows, just discovered that Catherine McKinnons albums are finally available on iTunes.

Will have to dig out the CD I transcribed from a couple of her albums. As I recall the albums were garage sale items and rather noisy. May down load about half a dozen tracks and redo that CD.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Reebok Pumps...





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Here is one thing that brings me back!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Jason H said:


> Here is one thing that brings me back!


Ha ha... that brings me back too!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Better check that memory allocation. 










Do a get info on Internet Explorer and allocate more memory to sucker.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I really liked allocating more memory to an application. Made me feel like RAM king!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I remember wanting to play unreal for mac so badly and didn't have enough ram. I finally found out that you could allocate more ram to an application and that made the difference for me to be able to play it.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

screature said:


> This was my first computer in '83


Hey, I had one of those too! But it wasn't my first computer; it came after one of these










and one of these


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I was just trying to explain Spectre to my son yesterday. Took me awhile to remember it was called vector graphics:

This is Spectre Supreme, but the original was packaged with one of my Macs--the IIsi I think.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> Do you remember these?Osborne 1 computer
> 
> Maybe someone would jack an image here, I can't on my iPad.


My friend's first job was as service technician for these in Bombay, India (now known as Mumbai or Bollywood)! Those were the days when we service techs (I was one too) used to make house-calls (or rather, office-calls) for any problem, including cleaning the keyboards.

Cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

bryanc said:


> Hey, I had one of those too! But it wasn't my first computer; it came after one of these


I would have had one of of those too except for the lack of money and a greater desire to have a kick ass stereo system.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Macfury said:


> This is Spectre Supreme.


I loved the sounds in Spectre Supreme. Nothing could touch the sounds in Dark Castle, though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

ehMax said:


>


That brings back memories too ... but not the 1.9 version (I think 1.7 was the last one that I used). I remember all the old hangouts and users ... I ran Gerk's Midi Shack for many years (I was on the very first tracker IIRC). Also hacked around with the linux hotline server port and ran that for a long time.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Likely meaningful to those from La Belle Province only: Ralph Lockwood on CKGM, the Direct Film clown, and those television commercials for Dorion Suits (at least one of which starred Lockwood).


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

While looking something up last night, I noticed the back cover of the NHL 1977/78 Guide and thought of this thread right away.






​


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The Doug said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that! 

I wonder how that was made. Was it stop action? Doesn't look like it was drawn. Hmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2011)

winwintoo said:


> I remember that!
> 
> I wonder how that was made. Was it stop action? Doesn't look like it was drawn. Hmmm


String puppets/marionettes.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Poor Marion.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mguertin said:


> String puppets/marionettes.


The stuff was augmented with some close-ups of humans wearing marionette armour--shots of hands manipulating controls, etc. My favourite of these was Fireball-XL5 which had a really crazy sensibility about it. Who wouldn't like Zoonie the Lazoon?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I remember playing with this for hours on end.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

"Asian Checkers"


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I played this for seconds on end. What a stupid game.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## squidjiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

I would have fun with that all day sadly


----------

